# Grooming



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

What is one of the better Shampoos and Conditors and tangle free products and how often do you bath the havanese I have heard once a week to once a month I dont want his skin to dry out.And what brush ect is better to use on them


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Of all the human and dog products I've tried, my favorite shampoo is the Pure Paws Reconstructing Shampoo.

For conditioners, I have never found any better than The Coat Handler's conditioner. I prefer the 15:1 concentration. After shampooing and a thorough rinse, I pour some diluted TCH conditioner over the dog and lightly rinse. While I am grooming and drying, I will lightly mist that over the coat too. It is a great leave-in conditioner also.

Make sure that no matter what shampoo you use, that you do a very thorough rinse so there is no residue in the armpit area or anywhere else.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Thank yo so much for that information. I will look for some the next time I go out.I am trying to learn every thing I can and what best works on this breed since there are so many different type of products out there I know some work better than others.Thanks again


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You're welcome. Over the years I've tried so many kinds and have tossed way too many.

You will probably only find the Pure Paws products online. I have found TCH products on many different dog supply web sites and at dog show vendors, but I haven't found it in any stores yet.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

IM so glad you said that I would of been driving all of town looking for it.I see you are in Frisco I use to live in sunnyvale .Do you know of any dog shows with this breed coming to san diego area any time soon thanks


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ah yes, I definitely know where Sunnyvale is!

I am not sure of the cities that would be around San Diego, but you can go to this link and scroll down to see any dog shows that have "AB" under the type. If you find one that you'd like to get more info on, just let me know the date and city or kennel club name.

There is going to be a huge Havanese specialty in November up north a bit in Irwindale.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

OH sounds good I will check out that site.Yea I lived in sunnyvale for about 10 years I was there for that wonderful hugh earth quake NOT!! What does AB stand for?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

"AB" is the type of dog show that has conformation for *a*ll *b*reeds. There are a lot of different kinds of dog shows, including obedience. If you want to see what any of those other types are, you can click on any and a whole list pops up for you.

Occasionally, there will be an "LB" (limited breeds) show where Havanese can compete, like a Toy Specialty, but those are few and far between.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I see ok the breeder and I never went over if he is pet only HM she just wanted a good home which I am sure I can handle that part LOL


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

You know, Im kind of irritated at Pet Edge. I ordered the Coat Handlers Conditioner. Then I threw into the order a couple of cute outfits. But the only reason I placed an order was for the conditioner. So I get notice yesterday that it has shipped. Then today I get notice the Conditioner was on backorder, and if its less than $15.00 they just cancel it. Of course it was $14.98 

SO now Im paying shipping AND a processing fee on something I would not have ordered alone. And if I reorder the conditioner I have to pay that again. 

This is the second time they have done that, it irritates me!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

It would irritate me too. Or maybe that should be irate itate. Did you call them to complain???


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Definitely give them a call, Melissa. They are located in Reno, NV, which isn't too far from here so several of the Northern California Hav people have gone over there. I get the impression that they are a fairly small business that treat people pretty well (at least from what I've heard from those that have gone directly to the store). I suspect they will rectify things if you give them a direct call on Monday. They would rather fill big orders (of course), but I don't think they would want bad publicity either.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Pam says that something similar to that happened with us too. She called them and they corrected it. We do a lot of business with them.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok Thats good to hear. I will give them a call Monday. 
I have to say they have become a small addiction with me. They send those tempting emails with so many cute things. So I order stuff all the time. I just couldnt get over the shipping email, THEN the backorder email. 

Im ok with backordered stuff, but send it to me when it comes in stock. Im terrible at remembering to order stuff again. Or at least tell me its backordered before you send me a shipping notice. 

I still love the site, its a pet owners addiction.


----------

